# Decca has signed OSM



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=3151

And Stormin' Norman wonders why. 

http://slippedisc.com/2015/03/label-news-decca-signs-up-montreal-er-why/


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My experience with Nagano has been great! Numerous Bruckner recordings with the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, numerous operas with Lyon and Monte-Carlo, a couple of Mahler albums with Christian Gerhaher and the Orchestre symphonique de Montréal and likely a few more. I'd call them little known recordings of the top tier*, mostly for a sensational price, too.

* What's top tier? The best half dozen recordings, perhaps?


----------

